# Show me your tats!!



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

hi everyone! Was on another thread and we got to chatting about some of our tattoos so I thought it would be cool to see some others and maybe hear the story behind some of them!

Here's one of mine to get it started!


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

Of course I like my own tattoo here but the snow leopard looks like it has boobies


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

Foot... my other one... the snow leopard is my lower back


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Right arm. I LOVE manta rays ?


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Right arm. I LOVE manta rays ?


Ohh that's nice. I love the realism


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

Mines i paid one Grand.


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Mines i paid one Grand.
> View attachment 292817


Omg I love it! Hahaha ?


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

This is representing myself and my 2 children.... I'm getting it redone... my tattooist is gonna fix it up nice... I had it done by someone else and it needs fixing.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Omg I love it! Hahaha ?


homemade, i could show my tutorial of how to make a Chaco Tortoise but Nah.


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

My ankle


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> homemade, i could show my tutorial of how to make a Chaco Tortoise but Nah.


You shohkd start tattooing! You're a great artist!


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Karebear_freezepop said:


> View attachment 292818
> 
> This is representing myself and my 2 children.... I'm getting it redone... my tattooist is gonna fix it up nice... I had it done by someone else and it needs fixing.


Still cute though!!
My next one is either going to be Medusa or Anubis on my left thigh. My artist has them both drawn out, I just have to pick. She's the lady who did my mantas


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Still cute though!!
> My next one is either going to be Medusa or Anubis on my left thigh. My artist has them both drawn out, I just have to pick. She's the lady who did my mantas


I want medusa. My old snake was named medusa and I'm into mythological creatures like that anyway... I just havent picked out which medusa and where yet!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Top of my sleeve smh


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Karebear_freezepop said:


> I want medusa. My old snake was named medusa and I'm into mythological creatures like that anyway... I just havent picked out which medusa and where yet!


My lady drew one thats just her head but its more calm and a little eerie. Its a black and white tat and she has milky white eyes and it makes her look like a seer. Its bad a$$


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Top of my sleeve smh
> View attachment 292821


you don’t seem 43...


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Top of my sleeve smh
> View attachment 292821


Oh thats nice! I love that koi!


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

I have my ex gusbands lips on my ***..... and this lock tattoo is representing my ex boyfriend whom has a key on his arm ?


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> you don’t seem 43...


The kois! Niiicr!


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Karebear_freezepop said:


> I have my ex gusbands lips on my ***..... and this lock tattoo is representing my ex boyfriend whom has a key on his arm ?
> View attachment 292822


Just turn the one on your a$$ to now its a kiss my a$$ hahaha


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

Karebear_freezepop said:


> I have my ex gusbands lips on my ***..... and this lock tattoo is representing my ex boyfriend whom has a key on his arm ?
> View attachment 292822


Yikes.


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Just turn the one on your a$$ to now its a kiss my a$$ hahaha


Niiice! That's what it was to begin with! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Karebear_freezepop said:


> I have my ex gusbands lips on my ***..... and this lock tattoo is representing my ex boyfriend whom has a key on his arm ?
> View attachment 292822


Wheres the lips? Haha


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

This is my very first tattoo that I got when I was 18. Its so old now and could use work, but egh, whatev's lol its on the back of my neck.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Ok.. im gonna get blamed for all this smh


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wheres the lips? Haha


You dont wanna see that! Haha.


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Karebear_freezepop said:


> You dont wanna see that! Haha.


Hahaha yeah gotta keep it as clean as possible! Dont wanna get i to trouble!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> This is my very first tattoo that I got when I was 18. Its so old now and could use work, but egh, whatev's lol its on the back of my neck.


Cute.. pigeon in heat? ? Jk


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cute.. pigeon in heat? ? Jk


Hahaha no! Worse! A swallow ?


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> This is my very first tattoo that I got when I was 18. Its so old now and could use work, but egh, whatev's lol its on the back of my neck.


Nice! I like that. It looks good.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Hahaha yeah gotta keep it as clean as possible! Dont wanna get i to trouble!


Unlessss... it looks like a forearm lmao


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Karebear_freezepop said:


> Nice! I like that. It looks good.


Lol thanks!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Hahaha no! Worse! A swallow ?


My fav bird lol


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My fav bird lol


Yea... I got a lot of crap for getting that one lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Yea... I got a lot of crap for getting that one lol


And on ur neck ?


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

You guys ate funny... omg did you mean to get a swallow on the back of your neck!?!?! ???


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Yea... best place I guess lol ?


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Karebear_freezepop said:


> You guys ate funny... omg did you mean to get a swallow on the back of your neck!?!?! ???


I didn't connect the dots at first, but you gotta own it hahaha


----------



## Karebear_freezepop (Apr 29, 2020)

Well it was nice chatting with you all! I will be back on again! My phone is dying. Gonna go watch "naked and afraid" haha. One of my faves shows. Am I gonna get banned for saging the word baked btw?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I didn't connect the dots at first, but you gotta own it hahaha


Was it a gag gift forvur bday? Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Karebear_freezepop said:


> Well it was nice chatting with you all! I will be back on again! My phone is dying. Gonna go watch "naked and afraid" haha. One of my faves shows. Am I gonna get banned for saging the word baked btw?


Enjoy! Nice meeting ya... yeah im just being nice


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Omg!!!! ???
I got it because my mom and aunt drug me there because my aunt was having a mid life crisis and needed a tat. I just told them I wanted a bird hahaba


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 29, 2020)

The first tattoo I got when I was like 19 or something in key west and the guy who did it was definitley BLAZED lol

It’s all lumpy and spotty now so I should probably get it redone. My friend was with me and he did a “palm tree” on her that most definitley looked like a very different kinda leaf lol! That’ll teach us not to just walk into a random tattoo shop lol.

Second was two summers ago. I spent every waking moment in the shop restoring and resto-modding my car and the engine swap was finally completed!


Would love to get a half sleeve going but I feel like I’ll procrastinate forever on that one also i’m a wimp lol


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> The first tattoo I got when I was like 19 or something in key west and the guy who did it was definitley BLAZED lol
> View attachment 292828
> It’s all lumpy and spotty now so I should probably get it redone. My friend was with me and he did a “palm tree” on her that most definitley looked like a very different kinda leaf lol! That’ll teach us not to just walk into a random tattoo shop lol.
> 
> ...


i’m pretty sure you would.


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> The first tattoo I got when I was like 19 or something in key west and the guy who did it was definitley BLAZED lol
> View attachment 292828
> It’s all lumpy and spotty now so I should probably get it redone. My friend was with me and he did a “palm tree” on her that most definitley looked like a very different kinda leaf lol! That’ll teach us not to just walk into a random tattoo shop lol.
> 
> ...


I like those! Yea, it took me a while to, then I got a really nice paycheck and went for it lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Ok.. the pressure is off srmmclure


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

I zombie turtle lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I zombie turtle lol


Its ok.. he prob just got into srmmclures growtent


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ok.. he prob just got into srmmclures growtent


I do have 6 plants...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> The first tattoo I got when I was like 19 or something in key west and the guy who did it was definitley BLAZED lol
> View attachment 292828
> It’s all lumpy and spotty now so I should probably get it redone. My friend was with me and he did a “palm tree” on her that most definitley looked like a very different kinda leaf lol! That’ll teach us not to just walk into a random tattoo shop lol.
> 
> ...


Hope u have a sense of humor


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I do have 6 plants...


Pffft.. per 10 sqft


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I zombie turtle lol


LMAOO idk why this made me laugh so much just picturing a cute little zombie turt


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> LMAOO idk why this made me laugh so much just picturing a cute little zombie turt


If you ever get it touched up, do it lol!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

And what was the second one? Im seeing 2 trout mating haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Ok.. im out before i get beat up


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And what was the second one? Im seeing 2 trout mating haha


okay i'm offended they don’t look like 2 trouts mating it looks like 2 GOLDFISH mating jesus christ know ur fish


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> okay i'm offended they don’t look like 2 trouts mating it looks like 2 GOLDFISH mating jesus christ know ur fish


Get it right, GAH!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> okay i'm offended they don’t look like 2 trouts mating it looks like 2 GOLDFISH mating jesus christ know ur fish


Ive never been good at ID’ing species! Be it tortoises, fish, turtles, humans


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Im really feeling bullied right now. My eyes are watering


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im really feeling bullied right now. My eyes are watering


Haha its called allergies


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Haha its called allergies


maybe he’s allergic to our high class ART Lol


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> maybe he’s allergic to our high class ART Lol


Agreed!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

somethings fishy around here.. swallows deeply


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Are u guys still locked up in ur houses? W this covid bs going on


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are u guys still locked up in ur houses? W this covid bs going on


I get to go back Friday. Its going to be a little scary. So many ppl have been calling g for appointments lol


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 29, 2020)

yeah I’m pretty sure CT is gonna have us locked inside our houses until I die... and at this rate with how many pizzas i’ve been eating, that could be any day now


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> yeah I’m pretty sure CT is gonna have us locked inside our houses until I die... and at this rate with how many pizzas i’ve been eating, that could be any day now


Hahaha ha! Lucky... I've had to cook... dying from pizza wouldn't be a half bad way to go


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I get to go back Friday. Its going to be a little scary. So many ppl have been calling g for appointments lol


what do u run a kissing booth? Lol


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Hahaha ha! Lucky... I've had to cook... dying from pizza wouldn't be a half bad way to go


Lmao honestly my dream!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah same here in MA. Nobody listens though


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> what do u run a kissing booth? Lol


Hahaha, well I do get lots of kisses all day...
I'm a dog groomer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Hahaha, well I do get lots of kisses all day...
> I'm a dog groomer


Damn.. i could use a haircut


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Half finished tattoo and a mullet .. i guess i should move to NC


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

And buy a flock of sheep lol


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn.. i could use a haircut


Well, for ppl I only know one cut; short lol


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Half finished tattoo and a mullet .. i guess i should move to NC


not unless you’re prepared to drink pbr‘s and ride 450s all day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> not unless you’re prepared to drink pbr‘s and ride 450s all day


I take it back


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh wait... You said "_tats"..._

I was so excited to click open this thread...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Ok guys im gonna get some sleep.. i gotta get up early and throw rocks at my neighbors


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

Tom said:


> Oh wait... You said "_tats"..._
> 
> I was so excited to click open this thread...


oh cmon tom aren’t you Married?


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 29, 2020)

Tom said:


> Oh wait... You said "_tats"..._
> 
> I was so excited to click open this thread...


LOL truly a letdown for us all


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> LOL truly a letdown for us all


especially for us Youngsters...


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> oh cmon tom aren’t you Married?


I'm married. Not dead.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

Tom said:


> I'm married. Not dead.


i guess that’s another Way to put it...


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Tom said:


> Oh wait... You said "_tats"..._
> 
> I was so excited to click open this thread...


No ink Tom? Lol


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i guess that’s another Way to put it...


Thats THE way to put it! Haha 
Golden rule, look, dont touch


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> No ink Tom? Lol


No. I considered it many times, but never did it.


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Tom said:


> No. I considered it many times, but never did it.


What would you have gotten?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Thats THE way to put it! Haha
> Golden rule, look, dont touch


pfff. The Way to put it. Lmao ? you guys are funny


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> What would you have gotten?


Life sized baboon hand print, Asian Arowana, shark, octopus...


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 29, 2020)

Tom said:


> Life sized baboon hand print, Asian Arowana, shark, octopus...


I love arowana. They are so pretty and powerful. I almost got a small one when I had my 100gallon like 10 yrs ago.. wouldn't have lasted too long though lol. It would have out grown that pretty quickly lol.. Same with sharks. I'm planning on getting something similar to this but with colors that go with my manta rays and my artists own twist to it.


----------



## Tom (Apr 30, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I love arowana. They are so pretty and powerful. I almost got a small one when I had my 100gallon like 10 yrs ago.. wouldn't have lasted too long though lol. It would have out grown that pretty quickly lol.. Same with sharks. I'm planning on getting something similar to this but with colors that go with my manta rays and my artists own twist to it.


The silver arowana from South America are pretty cool. I like the Australian jardini ones too. But NOTHING compares to the Asians. Not in personality or in appearance.


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 30, 2020)

Tom said:


> The silver arowana from South America are pretty cool. I like the Australian jardini ones too. But NOTHING compares to the Asians. Not in personality or in appearance.
> View attachment 292839
> 
> View attachment 292840


Yea the red-ish ones just make my heart stop. So gorgeous ? maybe one day ?? the one I was going to get was the silver/pearlescent ones. I had an all very dark themed tank and I k ew it would pop really well


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2020)

These are my right and left upper arms.
My oldest tattoo is the right arm.
A 1960s KAWASAKI rivermark over a Japanese flag.
(Most of my riding buddies had HARLEY tattoos. I mean, how original!)
The left arm is a commemorative of my first date with my wife.
(She's really into wolves)
Since we married on a leap year, we still celebrate this anniversary


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2020)

This one on my chest was my X wifes name.
Now it's just some flowers, etc.
It's the one I regret. Though it could be incorporated into a larger piece later on.
I was considering a water/koi themed tattoo....
Oh, and it's upside down in the photo.
I got this tattoo in trade for doing some work on someone's motorcycle.
The cover-up work was not free.


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 30, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are my right and left upper arms.
> My oldest tattoo is the right arm.
> A 1960s KAWASAKI rivermark over a Japanese flag.
> (Most of my riding buddies had HARLEY tattoos. I mean, how original!)
> The left arm is a commemorative of my first date with my wife.


That is really sweet to commemorate your date! 
You guys have been together a while! Thats awesome! Whats some good advice you'd give to someone who's newly married like me or whats your secret to staying together that long? ?


ZEROPILOT said:


> This one on my chest was my X wifes name.
> Now it's just some flowers, etc.
> It's the one I regret. Though it could be incorporated into a larger piece later on.
> I was considering a water/koi themed tattoo....
> Oh, and it's upside down in the photo


 And you can never go wrong with a kid tattoo in my book! I love them!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> That is really sweet to commemorate your date!
> You guys have been together a while! Thats awesome! Whats some good advice you'd give to someone who's newly married like me or whats your secret to staying together that long? ?
> 
> And you can never go wrong with a kid tattoo in my book! I love them!


We've been together for 22 years.
For about 20 of those years, we worked different times of the day and never saw each other....
That's the secret to staying with me that long!


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 30, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> We've been together for 22 years.
> For about 20 of those years, we worked different times of the day and never saw each other....
> That's the secret to staying with me that long!


Hahaha ha! Noted! ? yea we've decided this quarantine is a good test. We just got married this last September on Friday the 13th haha. Since you all haven't seen me on the news yet I'll take that as a win!

and I meant KOI not kid lol. Im sure you got that, but still lol.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

Finally my tatt artists shop has opened back up and got wrking on finishing my sleeve


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

1 more session for fill ins and color


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 13, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 1 more session for fill ins and color


Thats awesome! When do you go in for color?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Thats awesome! When do you go in for color?


Go back july 11th.. i hate the wait but gonna heal up first.. u no the routine.. swollen, then peeling, itchy af lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2020)

Karebear_freezepop said:


> I have my ex gusbands lips on my ***..... and this lock tattoo is representing my ex boyfriend whom has a key on his arm ?
> View attachment 292822


You'd better change the lock.


----------



## Rogue097 (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm obviously late to the party here but I love tattoos so here are two of mine


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 10, 2020)

Rogue097 said:


> I'm obviously late to the party here but I love tattoos so here are two of mine


I like those! Why made.you pick them? ?


----------



## harris (Jul 10, 2020)

I currently have 4.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 10, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I like those! Why made.you pick them? ?


Wow... what made you pick them ?? love morning brain


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 10, 2020)

Going to finish my sleeve tomorrow! Wooooo hoooo


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 10, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Going to finish my sleeve tomorrow! Wooooo hoooo


Heck yea! Color right? Its going to look so good!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 10, 2020)

Color, fill ins yesss. This covid messed up my whole summer. Should have been done in beginning of june


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 10, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Color, fill ins yesss. This covid messed up my whole summer. Should have been done in beginning of june


So exciting!!! Don't forget to show it off! Im so jealous! I need another one lol. The hubs thinks he wants us to go for his bday in September and get one each and im totally down for that lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 10, 2020)

Any ideas what ur gonna get?


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 10, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Any ideas what ur gonna get?


So many options... it'll probably be a small one this go round. We really like monster shows/podcasts so maybe something along those lines lol. We like to go and get similar ones. But not the same. Something we both really like individually and then make it our own.

I have a big one in mind, but I need to plan it with my artist so it'll have to wait a bit. She's amazing though. I want an anubis on the outside of my thigh, but I want him to look stoic and regal instead of feral like they usually depict him.



Something along these lines and on the other side she drew me up a really bad a** Medusa's head where she has this kind of twisted smile and her eyes are the gray eyes that make you think she can see your future. I can't wait!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 10, 2020)

Yup.. therapy for u ?


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 10, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yup.. therapy for u ?


I thought that was a given... ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 10, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> So many options... it'll probably be a small one this go round. We really like monster shows/podcasts so maybe something along those lines lol. We like to go and get similar ones. But not the same. Something we both really like individually and then make it our own.
> 
> I have a big one in mind, but I need to plan it with my artist so it'll have to wait a bit. She's amazing though. I want an anubis on the outside of my thigh, but I want him to look stoic and regal instead of feral like they usually depict him.
> View attachment 299697
> ...


My black cat named Anubis (Nubi) approves of the Anubis idea. Not that you need his sign off or anything.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 10, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> My black cat named Anubis (Nubi) approves of the Anubis idea. Not that you need his sign off or anything.


I totally need his sign off! His opinion of it is very important! I'm glad I got the go ahead ?? thanks Nubi! Always knew you were awesome!( secret cat fist bump)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 10, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> My black cat named Anubis (Nubi) approves of the Anubis idea. Not that you need his sign off or anything.


Oh god.. i should have known


----------



## Adam_89 (Jul 11, 2020)

I've got a couple! 

My right arm, outside is a koi, inside lyrics from my favourite song. Also features 7 cherry blossoms for my parents and grandparents, one for my wife and 5 individual petals for my siblings (needs a 6th adding)







My back - date of birth in Roman Numerals





My left leg, tribute to our little Dachshund Molly who was unfortunately P.T.S aged just 2.5 after a short battle with an autoimmune disease



And finally my red leg (work in progress) 
New York and Las Vegas piece... difficult to photograph the wrap around! Includes dates for my wife and I (when we got together, when we got engaged and when we married) engagement was in New York up the Empire state building on St Patrick's Day in the first part of a trip to NY and Vegas, honeymoon was also in Vegas!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 11, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Top of my sleeve smh
> View attachment 292821


Hey Chubbs...seriously, is that sleeve you? Really? I don't have a clue what that fish means, but my grandson has the same fish on his upper arm.
I have one on my ankle, done while in juvie, and a Lyle Tuttle on my back


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Hey Chubbs...seriously, is that sleeve you? Really? I don't have a clue what that fish means, but my grandson has the same fish on his upper arm.
> I have one on my ankle, done while in juvie, and a Lyle Tuttle on my back


Yess its me lol. Lots of meanings..strength, perseverance, good luck. Wheres ur pics? Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

Im at the shop now getting some wrk done. Does it look sore ? Lol


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 11, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im at the shop now getting some wrk done. Does it look sore ? Lol
> View attachment 299773


Looks bad a**!! Do you swell really bad after the fact?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Looks bad a**!! Do you swell really bad after the fact?


Not to bad. A lil bit


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 11, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not to bad. A lil bit


Gotcha. I dont very much, but my husband puffs up like a balloon lol.

How many hours were you quoted?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

Hes just doing the color today and i have to come back for the filler smh i was hoping he’d finish


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

Total is prob gonna be 5 hrs


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 11, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hes just doing the color today and i have to come back for the filler smh i was hoping he’d finish



LAME! Oh well I guess. Worth it for it to look so good!
Mine was 6 so I feel your pain! I definitely hit my wall when I got it done


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 11, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im at the shop now getting some wrk done. Does it look sore ? Lol
> View attachment 299773


Nice color


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 11, 2020)

This is my zodiac sign and also a symbol between me and my daughter meaning “twin souls”... at one time the barbs were very gold... I never look at it but now I see that they are really faded.. lol


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 11, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> This is my zodiac sign and also a symbol between me and my daughter meaning “twin souls”... at one time the barbs were very gold... I never look at it but now I see that they are really faded.. lol


I have one on my neck in the same place too. Mine is definitely faded ?
I like the meaning with yours!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> This is my zodiac sign and also a symbol between me and my daughter meaning “twin souls”... at one time the barbs were very gold... I never look at it but now I see that they are really faded.. lol


U should get chubbs tattooed on ur forehead haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

1 more session to complete everything


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 11, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 1 more session to complete everything
> View attachment 299779
> View attachment 299780


Looks good!! When is the last one scheduled?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

Aug 11


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 11, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Aug 11


Oh, the wait would kill me!!! I get it though. Let it heal


----------



## Sue Ann (Jul 11, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Mines i paid one Grand.
> View attachment 292817


Wondered where the torts were!


----------



## Sue Ann (Jul 11, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> This is my very first tattoo that I got when I was 18. Its so old now and could use work, but egh, whatev's lol its on the back of my neck.


That’s pretty


----------



## Sue Ann (Jul 11, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I do have 6 plants...


Of course for the torts to munch on.....


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 11, 2020)

Sue Ann said:


> Of course for the torts to munch on.....


Hahaha they wish!


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 11, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U should get chubbs tattooed on ur forehead haha


I feel like that would be very hard to explain ???


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 11, 2020)

I have a tiger with some accents on my lower back . It’s my favorite... I was in Florida at a big cat sanctuary and had an unreal experience with a huge white tiger.. I went and got the tattoo that night... I slept a hotel room and my bandages came off in the night. There was my tattoo on the white sheets the next morning.. I freaked out thinking it was gone... ?‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

Not fun


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

The Tiger Queen


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> I have a tiger with some accents on my lower back . It’s my favorite... I was in Florida at a big cat sanctuary and had an unreal experience with a huge white tiger.. I went and got the tattoo that night... I slept a hotel room and my bandages came off in the night. There was my tattoo on the white sheets the next morning.. I freaked out thinking it was gone... ?‍


My ex had handle bars on her lower back ?


----------



## Srmcclure (Aug 20, 2020)

Got a new one yesterday!! My artist took a scute from each of my babies and turned it into a heart! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 20, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 304038
> 
> Got a new one yesterday!! My artist took a scute from each of my babies and turned it into a heart! ?


That's so creative! Beautiful! ?


----------



## Srmcclure (Aug 20, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's so creative! Beautiful! ?


Thank you!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 20, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 304038
> 
> Got a new one yesterday!! My artist took a scute from each of my babies and turned it into a heart! ?


That’s a great idea. I love it!


----------

